# How to build my own Enclosure???



## seksyjinke (Jul 10, 2009)

I thought i might get my hands dirty and give woodcraft a go...heading to bunnings tommorrow and work on an enclosure... it will defiantely bring me closer to my first snake if i'd make a enclosure for him/her and see it wiggle inside it 

i was just wondering, has anyone built their enclosure and how did it go? what infomation can you give to a begiiner like me? what odd info i should be aware of.. 

such as: what wood, what dimension, what not to apply to the wood (e.g. poisonus stuff) etc

Its only little at 7month old.. but when it gets a little bigger in months time.. i will upgrade from the plastic case to a wooden one with light.

i used the search button but didnt really get me anywhere so i youtubed... this is a video i saw and i think it would be a sturdy enclosure to build and definately a good project for a beginner (last time i did wood work was back in highschool, i made a breadboard) LOL

[video=youtube;v5UEUiW94CU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5UEUiW94CU[/video]


----------



## kensai (Jul 10, 2009)

What help do you need?
how big is the enclosure?
What are you making it from?
what are you planing to put in it?


----------



## jamesbecker (Jul 10, 2009)

its very easy to do.

iv just started mine, the thing you have to get right are the measurements and make sure everything is in proportion.

for wood, malemime is your best bet, as its cheap, easy to work with and looks good.

im also making the front screen to be made out of perspex, as im having it fixed (opening hinge at the top) so it isnt as easy to break as glass.

the hardest part of building it is getting the darn light fitting in!


----------



## seksyjinke (Jul 10, 2009)

jamesbecker said:


> its very easy to do.
> 
> iv just started mine, the thing you have to get right are the measurements and make sure everything is in proportion.
> 
> ...


 
thank you...

i'll go have a look at malemime wood tomorrow @ bunnings...

kensai, 

in term of size, what would you recommend?

currently its in a plastic case and at 7month old... its 400mm long atm

when would be a good time to upgrade the enclosure? and what is the recomended size for a spotted python?


----------



## kensai (Jul 10, 2009)

Perspex scratches very easily, 5-6 mm Glass is pretty tough, heavy though


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 10, 2009)

What snake is dis?


----------



## seksyjinke (Jul 10, 2009)

spotted python


----------



## marcmarc (Jul 10, 2009)

I would definitely use 5-6mm glass instead of perspex. The fun part is getting the measurements right to fit in the tracking etc. Also get all the edges bevelled by the glass man so it doesn't cut into the tracking and is also easy to handle. 
Maybe for a first go it might be better to make an enclosure that opens at the top, on a hinge. Then you need to think about where to put light etc.
You ever thought about making an enclosure out of an old cabinet or drawers? 
Anyways all the best and I hope it all goes well, have a search around on the forums, there is definitely good advice/ideas around somewhere here.


----------



## blurb (Jul 10, 2009)

it's much easier just to order one from some one that makes them.


----------



## seksyjinke (Jul 10, 2009)

blurb said:


> it's much easier just to order one from some one that makes them.


 
agree

but u appreciate everything just that little more if u made it urself


----------



## webcol (Jul 11, 2009)

find an old cabinent and convert it, its alot easier to do for you first, but dont use perspex, scratches easy and gets really dirty.


----------



## Beardieboy (Jul 11, 2009)

Don't forget to put in some ventilation.


----------



## Jungletrans (Jul 11, 2009)

l have a couple of enclosures that open at the top , they are ok until you want to stack them , opps . Or if you put them up on a table or chest of drawers , you have to be double jointed to get your arm inside to clean , feed or change a bulb . This means removing the glass a lot . Sliding glass in the front is practical , easier and cheaper .


----------



## seksyjinke (Jul 12, 2009)

checklist:

1) lots of malemime wood peices
2) sink strainers (used for vents, highly recommended in some threads)
3) What type of prime to use on the outside? 


would i need to buff it so its nice and smooth? or does it come smooth?


----------



## Khagan (Jul 12, 2009)

Seriously, just buy one already made. You think " This will be great! I'll do something with my own hands and save some money too!" (I know i did) but it turns into a complete nightmare if you don't know how to use the tools properly  mines turned out looking completely crap and wished i just bought one haha!


----------



## scorps (Jul 12, 2009)

Why are people telling her not to build, Its up to her and she should be allowed to try it out, 

I build all mine and have alot lol,

Your best bet is melamine, dont get it cut at bunnings they are hopeless and it wont be square go to a locale wood supplie shop they will cut it all to size then all you have to do is put it together, for vents just buy those little vents from bunnings their like 12.5x7.5 or something I think, you can get glass rails, glass locks and everything else at bunnings as well.


----------



## seksyjinke (Jul 12, 2009)

Khagan said:


> Seriously, just buy one already made. You think " This will be great! I'll do something with my own hands and save some money too!" (I know i did) but it turns into a complete nightmare if you don't know how to use the tools properly  mines turned out looking completely crap and wished i just bought one haha!


 
Where can i find one thats already made?

im looking for a 85cmx 45cm x 45xcm that is blackish so it will match my tall boy... 

dont think i will find one to that exact dimension..


----------



## scorps (Jul 12, 2009)

You can give dickney a call or pm if you want a nice custom built enclosure but any way have a look at this

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/wiki-4599/building-an-enclosure-by-darren-whittaker-76861http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/wiki-4599/building-an-enclosure-by-darren-whittaker-76861

just change the dimensions to what ever your after.


----------



## Khagan (Jul 12, 2009)

scorps said:


> Why are people telling her not to build, Its up to her and she should be allowed to try it out,
> .



You're right =p i'm just sharing experience and saying that if you aren't so experienced with using some of the tools you might need to use depending on your design then it might turn out pretty crappy. 



seksyjinke said:


> Where can i find one thats already made?
> 
> im looking for a 85cmx 45cm x 45xcm that is blackish so it will match my tall boy...
> 
> dont think i will find one to that exact dimension..



Plenty of people on this forum custom make enclosures.


----------



## misssstars (Jul 12, 2009)

try looking for an old cabinet or bookcase from a second hand shop. you can still do adjustments yourself e.g. lightfittings, glass front, rock background. you will still feel proud and at least you will have a shell to start from. 

good luck


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 12, 2009)

How old are you and where are you from?


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jul 12, 2009)

the best advice is measure twice and cut once. 

but seriously give it a go and if you fail then you know that it wasn't for you but you would have tried =) if you have any questions there are loads of helpful people on here that will give you a hand. just don't pay attention to the ones that discourage you.

just my 2 cents =), Enjoy


----------



## diprotodon (Jul 12, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> How old are you and where are you from?


easy tiger!!:lol:


----------



## gman78 (Jul 12, 2009)

Handy little video, thanks


----------



## diprotodon (Jul 12, 2009)

making your own enclosure is great but be aware that it really is quite the same amount of cost as having a custom one made especially if you go for one of the more generic styles out there and then you have to factor in the time taken to do the job and also having the right equipement .I had most of the tools before i decided to make my own so could look at just the price of materials and then just the time factor.Quite difficult to do square straight cuts without some sort of table saw and as for counter sinking screws properly sealing the board electrics glass work it can get a bit daunting if you havent had much experiance.
If you are going ahead doing it yourself ask your mates if they have any skills in that department and get a hand if you went for raw pine there is still alote of time and involvement in the finishing of the timber ie varnishing and so on ,so you would certainly be able to add your own personal touch to the job and make it your own .Have you considered just upsizing your tube to suit your needs you should look at the longer than taller tubs as they seem to help maintain the thermal gradient i reckon sure they dont look all that great but are cheap and provide your snake with what it needs as its still growing goodluck
Ps stairmaid tubs have 10,20,30,litre tubs gives you time to decide on style and type of enclosure for the future


----------



## rubysnake (Jul 12, 2009)

diprotodon said:


> making your own enclosure is great but be aware that it really is quite the same amount of cost as having a custom one made especially if you go for one of the more generic styles out there and then you have to factor in the time taken to do the job and also having the right equipement .I had most of the tools before i decided to make my own so could look at just the price of materials and then just the time factor.Quite difficult to do square straight cuts without some sort of table saw and as for counter sinking screws properly sealing the board electrics glass work it can get a bit daunting if you havent had much experiance.
> If you are going ahead doing it yourself ask your mates if they have any skills in that department and get a hand if you went for raw pine there is still alote of time and involvement in the finishing of the timber ie varnishing and so on ,so you would certainly be able to add your own personal touch to the job and make it your own .Have you considered just upsizing your tube to suit your needs you should look at the longer than taller tubs as they seem to help maintain the thermal gradient i reckon sure they dont look all that great but are cheap and provide your snake with what it needs as its still growing goodluck
> Ps stairmaid tubs have 10,20,30,litre tubs gives you time to decide on style and type of enclosure for the future



i agree.. i got given an enclosure that opened up from the top and just had the glass in, it was made out of an old melamine bench. we put the vents in and thermostat and light fittings and a uv.. i think its cool if you wanna built but i think when you really get into it its a bit hard to just do everything if youve never done it before. my dad can help me out so if you can find someone to help you its even better and the end result is what you want. also have you tried looking at enclosures in petshops that you can stain to the colour you want to match your room i also suggest ebay there is a guy who sells brand new cheap enclosures on there.. we brought one and its fantastic  and plenty of people on here make custom ones


----------



## seksyjinke (Jul 12, 2009)

Dreaddie said:


> the best advice is measure twice and cut once.
> 
> but seriously give it a go and if you fail then you know that it wasn't for you but you would have tried =) if you have any questions there are loads of helpful people on here that will give you a hand. just don't pay attention to the ones that discourage you.
> 
> just my 2 cents =), Enjoy


 
thank you..

i will give it a go..

heres what ive draw on paint  just to give ppl some idea of what im going to attempt to do and most likely faill


----------



## seksyjinke (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks ruby... pet shop is fail here.. ive been to 5.. only 1 sold digital thermomiters... fail fail fail


----------



## bongie555 (Jul 12, 2009)

just chill girl....i know that you are excited about your new pet and want only the best for it now. i was also guilty of the same thing when i first bought my hatchlings, i went and bought in Ebay a URS glass terrarium the following week. no regrets but i was definitely guilty of impulse buying a lot of things that werent necessary at the time(eg-large hooks, large hides, 3 water bowls, fancy backgrounds). 
spotteds arent big snakes anyway and yours is only 7 months old so you still have at least 6 months if not more before you have to seriously have to consider upgrading to a bigger enclosure from what its in now(my guess is 7 lt plastic clickclack/container you got given when you bought your snake)so take your time and think things thru before commiting to such big projects.
and if your like me and just want to show the world your new pet and if he's the only snake your ever going to own and considering he's never going to be really big then i would consider an all glass terrarium, ebay has them and URS. they cojme in all different sizes and it makes better looking furniture that a wooden enclosure, you just have to make sure you appropriate heating as glass doesnt hold heat well..
all the best in whatever you decide to do,just take your time..


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree. But if u get the melamine cut to size at bunnings you dont have to worry about sanding/cutting. For a spotted you dont want to go to big/small. MIne are in 600mmL by 400mW and 250mmH cages. After its cut just put it together and put your heat source. USe a combo (light/mat) it works better than a heat light and if the globe blows you still have a mat running. Khagan i know i tried last year to make a rack but the cages i made now are soo much better. Practice makes perfect.


Khagan said:


> Seriously, just buy one already made. You think " This will be great! I'll do something with my own hands and save some money too!" (I know i did) but it turns into a complete nightmare if you don't know how to use the tools properly  mines turned out looking completely crap and wished i just bought one haha!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 12, 2009)

Starmaid 10L tubs will hold a hatchy for a year easy. Newspaper for bedding a ceramic dog bowl for water and exo terra hide and a piece of slate is all you need.


----------



## seksyjinke (Jul 12, 2009)

i agree with that.. but its good to start now... so i can have approximately 5 month to finish this project


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 12, 2009)

Jesus how many snakes r gonna b in there? Dat will hold a trio i think?? Correct me if i am wrong. I am sure he will love it!


seksyjinke said:


> thank you..
> 
> i will give it a go..
> 
> heres what ive draw on paint  just to give ppl some idea of what im going to attempt to do and most likely faill


----------



## seksyjinke (Jul 12, 2009)

reason why its 80 by 45 by 45 is it will snuggly sit on my tall boy and be eye level with me


----------



## seksyjinke (Jul 12, 2009)

my tall boys top surface is 45 by 80...


----------



## seksyjinke (Jul 12, 2009)

what length do you recommend for 1 spotted python when it gets bigger??? keep in mind it must be 45 by 45 for height and width...


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 12, 2009)

60 is big enough but 80 would be roomy for him and a chick.


----------



## seksyjinke (Jul 12, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> 60 is big enough but 80 would be roomy for him and a chick.


 
u mean 2 snakes so they can get frisky?:shock:


----------



## No-two (Jul 12, 2009)

80 is perfectly fine. If he's going to be the only one the extra room won't hurt at all.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 12, 2009)

DAts wat i mean but if u breed him l8er on dats enough room for 2 adults


----------



## seksyjinke (Jul 12, 2009)

i dont think i will breed them... :S one is already a handful... but i wouldnt mind 2... 

do snake mind if the same sex is in the same cage? or dont like being dykes/homo and try to eat each other :S a bit off topic.. but yeah


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 12, 2009)

I would just put male and female together or just one seperatly if it is a female +female or a male+male.


----------



## seksyjinke (Jul 13, 2009)

This morning i went to bunnings today with a little peice of paper with my dimension and etc..

a 80 by 45 by 45 cm box....

i spoke to a gentleman who hated snakes and would kill on sight.... he told me to never get bitten by one because they have very harmful bacterias that breaks down their food etc etc.....none the less though... he was very helpful.

he suggested that melmine is near impossible to paint on thus if you dont like the white, it would be better to go for a PDM??? << woops its MDF lol

he measued it up and it will need 2 boads, 1 which is 2400 by 600, which can be cut into three 80 by 45 peieces (1 for top, back and bottom)

and the other board also to be cut into two 45 by 45 (1 for each side)











He suggested that his type of material is easy to PAINT ON (not stain) just put an acrylic coat first, then the color of your choice...

he also suggested that you will need liquid nails and a drill and some screws...he made it sound so easy ... i wish i was good at wood work.

best part is, you dont need any tools, except a drill which i dont have  



What do everyone think of this material? its not expensive.. its acutally cheaper than malimine..


----------



## rubysnake (Jul 13, 2009)

seksyjinke said:


> thanks ruby... pet shop is fail here.. ive been to 5.. only 1 sold digital thermomiters... fail fail fail



ohh thats sucks.. stupid petshops!.. i just read you've got 5 months so at least you've got plenty of time to do it the way you want it. good luck

btw i painted my melamine enclosure on the outside, (even though i was pretty sure it wouldnt work but i had nothing better to do that day hehe) and yeah it scratches off very easily so not my smartest move


----------



## seksyjinke (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah.. the bunning guy said painting the malemine would flake/chipp off easy


----------



## Nash1990 (Jul 13, 2009)

I built an enclosure for my HSC last year, and am making another now. If you don't mind my asking, where are you? Someone here might be able to help you out making it, or at least lend you a drill lol


----------



## Sturdy (Jul 13, 2009)

I've built all my enclosures, "bar" the project enclosure i brought which needed finishing and the URS glass tanks, everything else ive built my self, 

its hard work but its a good achievement when done,


----------



## seksyjinke (Jul 13, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> I've built all my enclosures, "bar" the project enclosure i brought which needed finishing and the URS glass tanks, everything else ive built my self,
> 
> its hard work but its a good achievement when done,


 
nod nod


----------



## seksyjinke (Jul 13, 2009)

oh i just realized sturdy... u live very near simon....

which is over the bridge from me approx 20min drive..


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jul 13, 2009)

diprotodon said:


> easy tiger!!:lol:


 

just trying to help out :lol:


----------



## diprotodon (Jul 13, 2009)

Reptile_Boy said:


> just trying to help out :lol:


only having a go mate no offence
mdf is very absorbent not very water resistant you can get coloured melamine i would go to a cabinet maker and get the boards pre cut to the sizes you need seriously you ask at bunnings and they say every thing is easy at least a good cabinet maker will make sure the boards are the same size so all you would have too do is screw and then fit the glass ,electrics and so forth its the edging thats also difficult so ask the cabby to edge the sides that will be seen .Going to a cabinet maker will certainly cost more than buying a piece of mdf from bunnings but remember you can delete the painting, laquering time and expense straight away in my oppinion standard mdf would be the worst board you could use unless you have access to a spray gun and coated it a heap of times and did a real good job of sealing the internal corners .


----------



## ShepQLD (Aug 7, 2009)

can I suggest something, probably to late lol judging by your enthusiasm youve probably all ready built it now! lol however... mdf is not water proof at all so be careful there, everything your snake 'expels' will soak right into it and never come out. it wont be long lasting at all. If you do want to use melamine there is a undercoat you can get from bunnings that goes over laminate (which is what melamine is covered in) it gives the paint something to cling to and reduces scratching. I havent personally used it but i have had alot of customers tell me they have used it to paint over slatwall which is pretty much the same as melamine. Otherwise even perhaps a light sanding before you paint it will help the paint stick. when you start talking about coloured melamine the price jumps considerably.


----------



## Lssah (Aug 7, 2009)

Have a look at the albums in my profile...there is an enclosure I built and "instructions" on how to do it.
It may give you a few ideas. It depends how elaborate you want to get. 

good luck


----------



## winfieldblue (Aug 7, 2009)

here's step by step instructions with pictures on how to build your own reptile enclosure
Crossfire Enclosure | Nice Bearded Dragon Enclosure it lists all the materials you need and how to set up the sliding door tracks etc.. good luck


----------

